# What Shoes Are Ya Wearing?



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for some new MTB shoes, and just wondering what everyone out there likes and why. I'm coming off some Diadora's that I like (don't love). I'm looking at some Sidi's (pricey), but the fit seems great. I'm mostly just a trail rider, some all day epics, and a beer league race once in awhile. I ride a yeti 575. Thanks for any insight. :thumbsup:


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't fit sidis. i've always been a shimano guy. i have a pair of carbon soled 40.5 wides that I like. can't remember the model but they are just about the top of the line that I got on super clearance for $80 from nashbar. my only complaint is that the fangs on the toe (the two cleats for traction) are metal tipped so around here, they are a bit slippery on rocks.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

I've always liked my Sidi's, fit better than anything else I've tried but they just don't last in the rocks and my feet have paid for it in the past, not good HABage traction either.

I've had some Lakes that fit nice and have held up but I'm looking for something myself for this season, considering these ugly shoes.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

I've worn Sidi's before, that are pretty good, the fabric seemed to get looser as I would ride, kinda like the fabric was warming up, and creating more room in the shoe. I started developing knew problems (not related to the Sidis), so the PT Dr recomeneded looking at the Spec body geometry shoes, to help push my knees out. I've been rocking the Spec shoes on mtn and road/commuting rides now for 3-4 years, and some of the fabric is starting to show signs of wear, not bad enough to buy a new set, but the Sidis seemed to last for a good long time.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

brandonj1979 said:


> Looking for some new MTB shoes, and just wondering what everyone out there likes and why. I'm coming off some Diadora's that I like (don't love). I'm looking at some Sidi's (pricey), but the fit seems great. I'm mostly just a trail rider, some all day epics, and a beer league race once in awhile. I ride a yeti 575. Thanks for any insight. :thumbsup:


I just got my new shoes yesterday (after five years on the cheapo shimano shoes) and they are sooooo comfy!!!


----------



## Tempest3070 (Jan 30, 2007)

rroeder said:


> I've always liked my Sidi's, fit better than anything else I've tried but they just don't last in the rocks and my feet have paid for it in the past, not good HABage traction either.
> 
> I've had some Lakes that fit nice and have held up but I'm looking for something myself for this season, considering these ugly shoes.


I've run the MP66B (The old Black ones) for a while now and they're holding up.


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's what I'm wearing now (the Diadora's), and what I'm looking to get. I really like carbon soles of the Diadora's, so I was looking at something similar. Has anyone tried or used the Sidi Dragon 2's? Thanks for all the insight so far. I think I may be over thinking this shoe thing. As I do with all purchases pertaining to biking. Do they really matter that much?


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have ridden Sidis for years and never had any major problems. I think I have only managed to break one strap and even managed to fix that with a couple of zip ties  Probably has a lot to do with individual feet (arch, width, etc) but Sidis have always worked out great for me as far as fit & comfort. Try as many as you can I suggest and see what feels best.


----------



## dark13star (Mar 8, 2010)

I run Sidis for both my road and mountain bike shoes. Both have Specialized Red inserts in them and both have 1.5mm of Valgus correction in the left shoe to keep my knees aligned when pedaling. Found what works for me and I will probably never buy a different shoe, unless they are discontinued. 

Seems like people either have Shimano or Sidi feet. I know there are a lot of others out there too, but I know a lot of people who wear Sidi and can't wear Shimano (me included) and vice versa. Shimano seems better for wider feet.


----------



## Chris9702l (May 12, 2004)

Tell me if this is an accurate statement - Shimano's are for people with wider feet, Sidi's run on the narrow side, Specialized are on the narrow side. How about Lake and Mavic shoes?

Chris


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)

brandonj1979 said:


> Looking for some new MTB shoes, and just wondering what everyone out there likes and why. I'm coming off some Diadora's that I like (don't love). I'm looking at some Sidi's (pricey), but the fit seems great. I'm mostly just a trail rider, some all day epics, and a beer league race once in awhile. I ride a yeti 575. Thanks for any insight. :thumbsup:


I've an additional pair just like these in the closet, but different.
















Seriously, I like the Diadora's wide toe box. I wear both the Sedi and the Diadora. Is the Diadora still available in the states?


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

my $.02 :

Have a pair of Sidi dominator 5's - Great shoes that I begrudgingly bought 5 years ago because they were the only ones in a 50(15 US) I could find. Way more than I wanted to spend at the time, but have held up great. I have used and abused these things in the rocks and mud ... they are not pretty anymore, but still work fine. I've replaced one ratchet buckle that finally broke from repeated rock strikes. I would highly recommend these shoes.

Last year, I picked up a new pair of light(warm weather) shoes - Shimano MO86
Like the SIDI domiators, they have the buckle closure, which I like. While I have only put about 200 miles on them, they are holding up well and fit me great. The mesh breathes better than the Sidi's, but they do get wet and cold easier ... (cold is more of an issue here). I got them on sale for about $85 - WAY better than $240 for the Sidi's. For value, they get my vote over the Sidi's

The BEST shoe purchase I've ever made for MTB are my Lake MXZ302 winter riding shoes








$270 is steep - granted ... but if you do or are considering riding year round, warm feet are a must. Nothing ruins a ride faster than cold feet. The boa closure system is way cool too.

Good luck ... hope that helps.


----------



## Fusker (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this topic up. I'm probably due for a new pair this year, and one of the things that drives me nuts is the never ending rocks I get in them, particularly at places like Buff Creek. I've seen a couple pairs that have like a neoprene sleeve at the ankle. Anybody use those? Are they just sweatboxes or what?


----------



## Kaj (May 8, 2008)

The neoprene thing was all the rage in the mid 90s. but it turned out to be kind of a pain to get on and off, and it worn out before the shoe would, so most manufacturers moved from it. I'm a Sidi guy, the dominator 5 fits me perfect, however I sell a good number of shoes and my recommendation is try on a Sidi, a Shimano and a Specialized-- go with what fits best. Although, if the Sidi fits best, then definitely go there even with the cost, they will last and hug your foot like a pair of slippers, only they will be a pair of slippers that can bang on the rocks.

ps I'm trying out some Pearl Izumi shoes. Now that shimano bought Pearl Izumi last year, there shoes are made in the same factory, and they may be on to some good designs. It will take a year or two to see if they are really good though.

kaj


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice shoes, wanna....

.........ride?


----------



## Yetigirl (Aug 22, 2008)

I've ridden with both specialized and sidi and find that the sidi's are definitely more comfortable for me. The Shimano shoe is too wide for me -- even the women's specific design. 

What a lot of ppl don't realize is that Sidi's (Dominator's) can be ordered in 3 different widths for men: narrow, regular and wide. Most stores only carry the regular width. I have been able to fit many a wide foot in a Sidi mega very comfortably. 

The Dragons have the replaceable tread so that if the tread wears out before the actual upper of the shoe (which is what usually happens around here with the Sidi's) you can just buy new tread for the shoe! 

The S-Works Specialized shoe tends to run more narrow than their regular line-up of specialized shoes, it's been my experience. I don't like the built in varis correction in specialized shoes -- not everyone needs that and as a fitter, I then have to undo that build up to put the foot into a more neutral position. I, personally, would rather correct a foot through a better arch support system if possible.........

It really comes down to what Kaj says -- try the different shoes and see what is the most comfortable for your foot. :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtOnTheBrain (Jan 25, 2008)

Been wearing Sidi Dominators for the past 5+ years, with Superfeet insoles. Excellent shoes, great fit, holding up well. Looking for another pair on sale, don't want to spend the $$$ for full retail.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Yetigirl said:


> I've ridden with both specialized and sidi and find that the sidi's are definitely more comfortable for me. The Shimano shoe is too wide for me -- even the women's specific design.
> 
> What a lot of ppl don't realize is that Sidi's (Dominator's) can be ordered in 3 different widths for men: narrow, regular and wide. Most stores only carry the regular width. I have been able to fit many a wide foot in a Sidi mega very comfortably.
> 
> ...


Yes. I have had a pair of Dominators in Wide since 2001. The same pair. Even in wide, the Italians seem to make them narrower than most, I do use them, but only for road riding. Probably, because I don't have to put my foot on the ground as much.

The Shimanos (the kind that look like a running shoe) were always nice and wide and stretched. I have very flat feet with bunyons. Yeah, I should go and have surgery, but until the pain of staying the way the are becomes greater than surgery, I will live with it. Anyway, that's why I need very wide and stretchable shoes. The Keens are wide (that's the hiking shoe I wear most of the time anyway). They also breath well.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

DirtOnTheBrain said:


> Been wearing Sidi Dominators for the past 5+ years, with Superfeet insoles. Excellent shoes, great fit, holding up well. Looking for another pair on sale, don't want to spend the $$$ for full retail.


Good luck with a sale ... Sidi seems to be like Apple - sales don't apply.
The only time I've seen Sidis for less than retail is on closeout/last year's model.


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

jake7 said:


> my $.02 :
> 
> Have a pair of Sidi dominator 5's - Great shoes that I begrudgingly bought 5 years ago because they were the only ones in a 50(15 US) I could find. Way more than I wanted to spend at the time, but have held up great. I have used and abused these things in the rocks and mud ... they are not pretty anymore, but still work fine. I've replaced one ratchet buckle that finally broke from repeated rock strikes. I would highly recommend these shoes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the good info. I'm thinking after all of the posts on here I'm going to go with the Dominator 5's. I tried them on, and they felt pretty darn good, they're a little less pricey, and from what it sounds like, plenty stiff. I don't really need the carbon sole, for one, I only weigh 145 lbs, and two, the weight savings is pretty minor (also doesn't concern me that much). Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't know if they even still make mountain biking shoes, but I have had good luck over the years with Nike. Even though I am currently riding in Shimano, 6 of my last 8 pairs were Nikes. I happen to wear the same size as the Nike salesman samples, so have found some good deals over the years. Last weekend, I picked up a nearly new set of Nike shoes with brand new Shimano cleats at the Moab thrift store for $1.50+ tax. I now have 2 set of Nike as backups to my Shimanos. I also found Answer shoes comfortable.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

brandonj1979 said:


> Thanks for all the good info. I'm thinking after all of the posts on here I'm going to go with the Dominator 5's. I tried them on, and they felt pretty darn good, they're a little less pricey, and from what it sounds like, plenty stiff. I don't really need the carbon sole, for one, I only weigh 145 lbs, and two, the weight savings is pretty minor (also doesn't concern me that much). Thanks. :thumbsup:


Dom 5's are plenty stiff (and I'm 240 lbs) and it sounds like the fit is right on.
Great shoe that will last you for years - you won't be disappointed!

Now get those things on your feet and join us for a ride tonight followed by some beers and live tunes from Schnauzers' band "Average Joe" at Ironworks :thumbsup: 
T.I.T.S. Average Joe night ride

Jake


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)

Man, that’s information overload on shoes, wow! Get a pair that fit and see who quick you can shred them! 
The winner is not the one with the most toys, but the one that has the most warn out toys!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I wore out the soles on a pair of Sidi Dom 5's after a few years of heavy road/ mtn use. Picked up some Sidi Bullets next because I didn't love the ratchet closure and wanted to save some money. They are not in the same class - the Bullet's material isn't as form fitting and is not as durable. On one of my first rides, I wedged my foot past a rock on a climb, and it nearly tore all the way through. They never ripped all the way through, but have never been as comfortable as the Dom's. 
So even though they're not dead yet, I'm on the lookout for a new pair this year, too. Chain Reaction Cycles lists deals on Dominators, but not sure how the shipping would offset the discount. I also liked the fit of the circa '00 Diadora Chili's I had (and I lean towards more toebox room), but the closure (laces and a cover) was a pain. Does anyone know if the newer Diadoras fit similarly?


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)

Atta boy! Buy, Shred, Recycle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusker (Mar 16, 2007)

Kaj said:


> The neoprene thing was all the rage in the mid 90s. but it turned out to be kind of a pain to get on and off, and it worn out before the shoe would, so most manufacturers moved from it. I'm a Sidi guy, the dominator 5 fits me perfect, however I sell a good number of shoes and my recommendation is try on a Sidi, a Shimano and a Specialized-- go with what fits best. Although, if the Sidi fits best, then definitely go there even with the cost, they will last and hug your foot like a pair of slippers, only they will be a pair of slippers that can bang on the rocks.
> 
> ps I'm trying out some Pearl Izumi shoes. Now that shimano bought Pearl Izumi last year, there shoes are made in the same factory, and they may be on to some good designs. It will take a year or two to see if they are really good though.
> 
> kaj


Considering I buy new shoes about once every 10 years, that makes sense that I'm just now noticing the neoprene sleeve. Hey, anybody seen the cool colors they're doing with anodized aluminum? I'm thinking about tricking all my bike's parts out in teal or purple.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I've had a pair of Dominator 5's for a couple of years now that have held up pretty well. But that was riding in a place without all the rocks of Colorado. Not sure how they would do here.

I just bought a pair of Specialized Tahoe's.

Here is a link to what they look like: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47115

Only had 1 ride on them so far so can't speak to durability but they are comfy. I like them because they are the only shoe that I found that 1)Doesn't look like I am lining up with the other weight weenies at a XC race and 2)Aren't Skate "style" inspired either. I think most the skate style looking shoes are fugly. I would have considered the Shimano MP66 if I could have found it in black.


----------



## DirtOnTheBrain (Jan 25, 2008)

jake7 said:


> Good luck with a sale ... Sidi seems to be like Apple - sales don't apply.
> The only time I've seen Sidis for less than retail is on closeout/last year's model.


Yep, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sidis... IF they fit you.

Yes expensive, yes worth the money.

I am on my second pair of Sidis in the past 10 years. On many people's reccomendation I tried on and bought some Specialized Body Geometry. I wanted these shoes to work for me b/c A. they were cheaper and B. all the RD done by Andy Pruit and Co have done with Speicalized - I figured they must be on to something.

I wore them around the house a few times before putting cleats on and decided that they just did not fit. Took them back and plunked down some cash (and a 20% off coupon) and got the Sidis

My .02 cents. With all these opinions, you may just be able to buy a gumball or something...


----------



## shooter26 (Feb 12, 2010)

I got a couple of good shoes in the closet that is way too big for me, what size do you wear?


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wear a 8.5 - 9, or 42 in metric.


----------



## dark13star (Mar 8, 2010)

I may have to take back what I said about Shimano and Sidi fitting different people. My wife and I just got back from spending our REI dividend on new mountain bike shoes for her. She has Shimano road shoes and ended up with SIdi mountain shoes. She liked them better than the Shimanos, but did mention that they also fit better than her road shoes. Looks like we are becoming an all Sidi household.


----------



## worldonastrng (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got shimano M230. I've put on about 70 miles and I'm pretty happy. Buckles and carbon soles. This is the only brand that fits my foot.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

This is what I wear. You can get em pretty cheap at nasbar, price point blah blah blah. Comfortable, stiff, i wear a 45.5


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I've tried a bunch of different options including Sidi, Shimano, Specialized and 5.10 and my pick is Shimano and Specialized. They offer very good performance for pretty good prices.


----------



## ULgreen4ever (Mar 22, 2010)

I have gone the budget route for a long time. After trying Sidi Dom Mega wide I am in heaven. I have difficulty buying any shoes that fit. So everybody's feet are different, it really pays off shopping for the right fit. I thought paying $225.00 plus is crazy, but I have two pairs now.
A great deal is not worth it if you don't get the right fit.


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)

brandonj1979 said:


> Looking for some new MTB shoes, and just wondering what everyone out there likes and why. I'm coming off some Diadora's that I like (don't love). I'm looking at some Sidi's (pricey), but the fit seems great. I'm mostly just a trail rider, some all day epics, and a beer league race once in awhile. I ride a yeti 575. Thanks for any insight. :thumbsup:


Bro, you good on shoes? Lets talk socks; Smartwool


----------



## ibelieveinsasquatch (Aug 28, 2007)

*Vans Warners*

Been rockin' these dogs since the fall and just did a review. Pretty sweet overall just wish the cleat was a little more recessed. For example, when I'm in the grocery store it feels like I have ice skates on. Otherwise they're great DH/trail shoes for $90.

I also wish they had a little more height on the inside of the upper to protect your ankle bone. One thing that was nice about them is that they worked great with flats even before I cut the SPD template out of the sole + they look really cool. Might not be enough stiffness for the xc racer crowd though.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Jimmy Air Time said:


> Bro, you good on shoes? Lets talk socks; Smartwool


Socks? Icebreaker for the win, hands down over Smartwool.


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear Vans. Although after this weekend, I may be switching to steel toed boots.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

I have worn various shimano road and mtb shoes and they were ok. Finanlly decided to buy a pair of shoes in wide. I got these and so far (about 6 months) they're pretty good.










https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39459&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927


----------



## WaySlowWhitey (Oct 15, 2008)

Just got back into clipless pedals and picked up some Sette Elements at PricePoint for $50 and love me! Much more comfortable than the Lake DH shoes I was wearing


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jimmy Air Time said:


> Bro, you good on shoes? Lets talk socks; Smartwool


Totally agree, best socks ever, no matter what sport you're talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Sidi Dominator 2s. Had them since 1996-ish. I'm gonna be bummed when they finally give up the ghost.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I just bought a pair of Specialized Tahoe's.
> 
> .


Sorry to hear that, My Tahoes lasted barely one season before the sole fell off.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Jaydude said:


> Sorry to hear that, My Tahoes lasted barely one season before the sole fell off.


Yeah, I have heard a few other folks say they didn't hold up too well. Only time will tell. I still have my Dom 5's as backups. This is the first Specialized product I have ever bought. Not generally a huge fan of what they put out but nothing else looked good. I wish somebody like 5.10 would put out a SPD compatible shoe.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

5.10 is coming out with an spd shoe, maybe May release?


----------



## DaveMW (May 20, 2008)

schnauzers said:


> I just got my new shoes yesterday (after five years on the cheapo shimano shoes) and they are sooooo comfy!!!


I LOVE my Keen Casual shoes. 
I'm interested to hear more about these. Are they stiff enough? I have a pair of specialized SPD right now and on long down hills my arches ache and toes get a little numb.

edit: reading a bit more, they seem to be geared towards the commuter. not sure


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

DaveMW said:


> I LOVE my Keen Casual shoes.
> I'm interested to hear more about these. Are they stiff enough? I have a pair of specialized SPD right now and on long down hills my arches ache and toes get a little numb.


Used them on Sunday (on dirt). WOW! I have very wide flat small feet (7.5) and bunions (very bad feet - but until it hurts more than surgery, I'll live with it). So, I am restricted to shoes that "flow over" (i.e sneakers). I'm not a racer, so ultra rigid doesn't really matter to me. I'm more interested in the hike-ability (since I am off the bike as much as on - patroling/trail maintenance/etc). They are Keens. If you know what Keens are, then you know what they are capable of. They breath so nice! I didn't really feel that much flex either. No more than the Sidi Dominators I use on the road bike.

Yeah, the Casuals are way too cool!


----------



## DaveMW (May 20, 2008)

Cool thanks, I'l have to swing by REI tomorrow and try em on.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

dbabuser said:


> 5.10 is coming out with an spd shoe, maybe May release?


Suhweeeeet

Diggin my 5.10s
Also lookin into the Keens that Schnauzy has.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder who decided to make a mtb shoe with plastic lugs.

I have the Sidi dominators, and really like the performance and fit, but hiking in them on rock (or even walking on a marble floor) is un-fun. Somebody should sell vibram resole kits 

Has anyone found some mtb shoes with stiff soles, rubber lugs and ratcheting buckles?


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to all for the good advice. After much consideration, and trying on a bunch of shoes, went with these babies. The Sidi Dominator 5. They just fit me better than the rest. The price was kind of a shock, but hopefully I'll have them for years to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjbike (May 3, 2007)

*Pearl Izumi*

I've been using last years Pearl Izumi Octane SL and the newer Octane SL2. Either are super comfy and really light with a good pedaling stiffness. I'd encourage anyone to give them a shot.


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

brandonj1979 said:


> Thanks to all for the good advice. After much consideration, and trying on a bunch of shoes, went with these babies. The Sidi Dominator 5. They just fit me better than the rest. The price was kind of a shock, but hopefully I'll have them for years to come. :thumbsup:


Nicely done! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night I did my first ride on a pair of Shimano MW-80's. Warm and comfortable. I wish I had them for the last 5 months. Now if we can get 6 more weeks of winter......maybe next year.


----------



## hungryhead (Apr 9, 2007)

schnauzers said:


> I have very wide flat small feet (7.5) and bunions (very bad feet - but until it hurts more than surgery, I'll live with it)


bunion talk - have the surgery!! had the surgery on both feet back in college and it was sooo worth it - my feet no longer bleed when i ski and I can now wear any type of shoe.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Good to hear about the 5.10's in spd!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

cartographer said:


> I wonder who decided to make a mtb shoe with plastic lugs.
> 
> I have the Sidi dominators, and really like the performance and fit, but hiking in them on rock (or even walking on a marble floor) is un-fun. Somebody should sell vibram resole kits
> 
> Has anyone found some mtb shoes with stiff soles, rubber lugs and ratcheting buckles?


While not as stiff as my northwaves, I really like the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro when I know I'll be off the bike a bit.

I have the older version, but the new version is pretty similar.

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1504774&outlet=


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I been wearing the Shimano sh-m086L. Very nice shoe. I got some superfeet as the guts


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

They fit really nice, feel ike shoes you've had forever, but I don't think they're made very well and don't like water. I guess you guys don't really ride in the rain and wet to much so maybe they'kll hold up for you, but for me I was very dissapointed in how my Dom5s lasted before the soles came off and I had to stick them back on. Also if by chance you like to ride tech rocks, bailing can hurt as the soles are very hard material and also very slippery - no grip on rocks. I've just moved to Bontrager shoes and am very happy with them, especially since they cost 1/2 what the Sidis do.



brandonj1979 said:


> Thanks to all for the good advice. After much consideration, and trying on a bunch of shoes, went with these babies. The Sidi Dominator 5. They just fit me better than the rest. The price was kind of a shock, but hopefully I'll have them for years to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Air Time (Jan 6, 2010)

nicly done, now go see how quick you can trash them


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Good choice. I have a pair and love them.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

cartographer said:


> I wonder who decided to make a mtb shoe with plastic lugs.
> 
> I have the Sidi dominators, and really like the performance and fit, but hiking in them on rock (or even walking on a marble floor) is un-fun. Somebody should sell vibram resole kits
> 
> Has anyone found some mtb shoes with stiff soles, rubber lugs and ratcheting buckles?


I'm running the Northwave Aerlite (sp?) something or other for that very reason.

My only real beef with the shoes is that while the ratchet rocks (easier to loosen up on the fly than sidi) it sticks up rather high. Thankfully I haven't had to replace anything (no idea about availability of replacement parts) but I have hit it on quite a few things.

Also, someone asked about general widths. Amongst the brands that I've tried, I'd put them somewhere around this order going from extremely narrow to widerest...

Mavic / Adidas
Sidi
Shimano
Pearl Izumi
Northwave


----------



## Staircase (Apr 12, 2010)

For those looking for a deal on Dominator 5's, check with Absolute Bikes in Salida, got a pair three weeks ago for 35% off.


----------

